# Cheer Up Thread



## sags (May 15, 2010)

With all the trouble in the world, I thought it a good idea to start a cheer up thread of good things.

I will start with this. It is a young boy who sees his mom and the world for the first time with his special glasses.

http://i.imgur.com/r5cj956.gifv


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A wonderful video story if you have a few minutes to spare. (18 minutes in length)

It is a bittersweet "cheer up" post because it is so inspirational and it reminds of who we really are.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

100 Images That Will Restore Your Faith In Humanity


----------



## Haligonian (Nov 3, 2012)

sags said:


> With all the trouble in the world, I thought it a good idea to start a cheer up thread of good things.
> 
> Thank you Sags for starting this thread. Lately it seems like society is regressing, but stories and pictures like these give hope to our humanity.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

prob'ly on the wrong forum.... but here's a little 'cheer up' song!
experienced day-traders! every one of 'em! yes, b'y !!


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Music always cheer me up. I think sags posted this one somewhere else, but it is one of my favourites too.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

Farmer brings water to wild animals in drought-stricken Kenya

_When he's not helping thirsty animals, Mwalua is a pea farmer and the founder of the wildlife and conservation nonprofit Tsavo Volunteers. As part of that group, he visits schools to talk to kids about wildlife conservation.

As Mwalua writes, "I choose to stand for animals and please do stand with me to save these wonderful creatures." _


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

this is a bit dull & sedate, but for the topsy-turvy US of A these days it's good news. The first woman & the first african-american has just been sworn in as Librarian of Congress.

Dr. Carla Hayden is also the first professional librarian since 1974 to hold the LC's top job.

the plain title belies the grandeur of Hayden's job. With 162 million items in its collection, including george gershwin's piano, the Library of Congress is the biggest in the world. Its imprimatur on knowledge? the LC runs the US Copyright Service. Nothing gets published without it. 

Hayden, whose career has been marked by bringing library services into homes, schoolrooms & offices via the internet, says she wants to keep the "specialness" of the venerable library but she also intends to make it much more "familiar" to americans. 

http://www.newyorker.com/culture/sa...ian-of-congress-and-the-greatness-of-humility


.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Such great stories and videos...........thanks to all and I hope more people will post.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Some more music that makes me feel good. Maybe it will work for you.

This young lady is visually impaired and is being discovered by the world.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

And the same young lady with a young man. Music can fill the soul.........


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(before this turns into a "share your cheer-up music" thread, could everyone please refrain from posting B. McFerrin's "Don't Worry -Be Happy" ...??!!)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....now....speaking of cheer-up music....here's a song I loved the very first time i heard it.....driving along on a sunny morning.....Have a listen, and even if you can't sing (like me!)...close your eyes & sing along out loud to the chorus verse...with your eyes closed & moving your head back & forth to the music...And try to tell me you don't feel just a little bit cheered up after!! The Wonder-ful Stevland Hardaway Judkins....cha-cha-cha!!!
C'mon sags..olivaw..HP...zylon...lonewolf..1980..& the rest of ya I wanna HEAR YOU SING!!


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Could somebody post Jargey's phone number so that we can call to say I love you? 

Until then ...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

olivaw said:


> Could somebody post Jargey's phone number so that we can call to say I love you?
> 
> Until then ...
> LI[/video]


ALL TOGETHER NOW...."_I just ca-a-a-a-l-l-l-ed....."_


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

My throat is raw from singing with Jargey. 

No new posts from anyone else today so I'll post a video. Not sure if this type of thing cheers others up but I always like videos that remind us of the natural splendour that surrounds us.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice thread 
___



jargey3000 said:


> (before this turns into a "share your cheer-up music" thread, could everyone please refrain from posting B. McFerrin's "Don't Worry -Be Happy" ...??!!)


Nope!  Sorry jargey3000, somebody had to do it


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...OK Ppincer, you Sstarted Tthis.....


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr Muskos, a councillor in a small Swedish town, hit the headlines this week after proposing that municipal employees should be allowed a break from their working day to have sex. "We need to look after each other," he told the BBC. "If it can make relationships better it is worth it." Mr Muskos's lively idea is only the latest example of officials pushing procreation, as countries around the world find their birth rates in the doldrums. He is confident his proposal will be approved when put to his fellow councillors in a couple of months' time. If it does, the municipality's 550 workers, who already get an hour a week paid time to do fitness or wellbeing activities, will also be allowed to go home for some private time with their spouses or partners. Mr Muskos said there had been some hostility to his idea. "People think we shouldn't talk about it, they say people can fix this by themselves," he said. But he is unapologetic.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

dancing? you want dancing? I'll give you dancing!
One of my fav movies! If you want cheering up, go watch "Napoleon Dynamite"
(sa-a-a-a-a-y....do we have a "movie" thread on here??,,,hmmmmmmm.....)


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> Mr Muskos, a councillor in a small Swedish town, hit the headlines this week after proposing that municipal employees should be allowed a break from their working day to have sex. "We need to look after each other,"


Does the partner also get a break from work? I don't know about you but the female in our relationship needs the mood to be right.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

LOL...........my wife loves to talk while she is having sex. Sometimes she calls me from the hotel :smile-new:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

old one sags!!!
I called my wife the other day. Told her how much i was thinking of her, couldn't wait to make love to her again etc..
She sez: "Who is this?"


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

kcowan said:


> Does the partner also get a break from work? I don't know about you but the female in our relationship needs the mood to be right.


Have no idea...just read it, found it's funny and posted


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> old one sags!!!
> I called my wife the other day. Told her how much i was thinking of her, couldn't wait to make love to her again etc..
> She sez: "Who is this?"


True story- I had a girlfriend years ago who had this habit of calling me at work a couple times a week to talk a bit 'dirty' over the phone. I would answer with the business name, and she wouldn't say hi or say 'it's Carol' or anything- just start launching into her spiel. The problem was that I was bartending in an extremely busy pub, and did not have the time nor the concentration to listen. I mean, imagine you've got a full bar during Friday lunch and the waitress are clamouring for drinks also, and your girlfriend thinks it's time to spend 5 minutes on the phone. I actually found it a bit inconsiderate and was also somewhat embarrassed at having to listen to it while I had customers trying to talk to me about their next round, I'm busy serving food, etc. I gently told her a few times that I felt it was an inappropriate thing to do but she continued doing it. 

So one really busy day when she called, I just let her keep going, with me saying 'mm-hmm' and 'uh-huh' until at one point I said: "Yeah by the way, who is this?".

You never heard a phone slam so quickly in your life. Put a stop to that it did!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

True story......I was in a crowded bar and met a young woman and her friends and we had a great time at the bar.

She gave me her phone number and told me to call her. A couple of days later I called and it was the number for an insurance broker.

I asked for her and they transferred the call. I say hi and she asks who this is. 

She says...."How did you get my work number" rather snotty sounding. 

I say...."it is the number you were handing out to every guy in the bar. You can probably expect a lot of calls".

She hangs up.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Ted Talk: The Agony of Trying to Unsubscribe


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Puttin On The Ritz Moscow Style

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oacelnX3VSQ


----------



## s1231 (Jan 1, 2017)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Puttin On The Ritz Moscow Style
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oacelnX3VSQ


mob delight :encouragement:


----------



## s1231 (Jan 1, 2017)

- (94 years old) "Kung Fu Grandma" Practices Chinese Martial Arts for Nine Decades : CCTV+

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgSxIDj4b-w


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Spring is just around the corner.*


----------



## s1231 (Jan 1, 2017)

back to the fine moments...

- Only In CANADA - Best funny memes 2015:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB7_DcPidx0


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

In keeping with the Canada theme .... a hilarious version of our national anthem at a Las Vegas football game


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

olivaw said:


> In keeping with the Canada theme .... a hilarious version of our national anthem at a Las Vegas football game


LOL! This was awesome.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

The US News and World Report named Switzerland the best country in the world. Canada comes in at number 2. UK is third. 

Last year, we came second to Germany. 

Next year - let's go for the gold. Put a muzzle on Rex Murphy and send Rick Mercer out to lobby the voters.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...ahhhh....back when celebrities really were celebrities! the great George Burns (I dont think the audience liked him too much...judging by the reaction after his song ends..)


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

olivaw said:


> In keeping with the Canada theme .... a hilarious version of our national anthem at a Las Vegas football game


What a travesty- he's obviously never heard it except the first line. How can anyone let this go live? He's MAKING UP THE MELODY as he goes because he doesn't know it- just reading the lyrics off a cue card. Shameful.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

indexxx said:


> What a travesty- he's obviously never heard it except the first line. How can anyone let this go live? He's MAKING UP THE MELODY as he goes because he doesn't know it- just reading the lyrics off a cue card. Shameful.


At one point it sounds like "O Tannenbaum"!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Don't be too hard on him. He is a "surfer dude" working in the desert........totally confused.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Watch this if you're worried about the apocalypse.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> Don't be too hard on him. He is a "surfer dude" working in the desert........totally confused.


kinda looks like a young Donald Trump ....same hair???
at least they got they flag right-side up ... i think?


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Dedicated to those who haven't been cheered by the cheer up thread.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

hey all, happy St Patrick's Day!

there's still time to bake a classic Irish soda bread for tonight's supper. Still time, because the recipe is so simple.

https://www.jamesbeard.org/recipes/irish-soda-bread
.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> hey all, happy St Patrick's Day!
> 
> there's still time to bake a classic Irish soda bread for tonight's supper. Still time, because the recipe is so simple.
> 
> ...


....'at'll (hic!)..goo greaaat...(hic!).....wisshhh diis......green (hic!)....beersh..i been (hic!)....drininnkin' all(hic!) daaay...!
(anything from james beard's GOT to be good!)
_"Kisshh me, I'm Irish-y....(hic!) !"_


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

any dog owners/ lovers out there? Just want to say, if you want some cheering up, Shih-Tzu's really are wonderful little dogs for doing that!
Ta hell with stoopid humans!


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Responding to the last two posts ....

My wife and I are dog lovers. Sometimes our dog outsmarts us and makes us feel pretty stupid.:bi_polo:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

olivaw said:


> Responding to the last two posts ....
> 
> My wife and I are dog lovers. Sometimes our dog outsmarts us and makes us feel pretty stupid.:bi_polo:


Us too olivaw.....but, what do you mean "sometimes"???


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> Us too olivaw.....but, what do you mean "sometimes"???


You got me jargon . I was showing off, pretending that we have a chance against this ...


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

"Since it's NationalPuppyDay here's Sable Chief, mascot of the RNFLDR regiment with handler, Hazen Frazier circa 1917."

https://twitter.com/NLHistory


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

olivaw said:


> You got me jargon . I was showing off, pretending that we have a chance against this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha...what's his/her name?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

zylon said:


> "Since it's NationalPuppyDay here's Sable Chief, mascot of the RNFLDR regiment with handler, Hazen Frazier circa 1917."
> 
> https://twitter.com/NLHistory


Great dog. as were Boatswian & Gander  (neighbors used to have one when we were kids, "Charcoal")


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> haha...what's his/her name?


Mocha - of course. . She's four months, about 10.5 lbs. 

We thought about getting another golden retriever but they are pretty large - though not as large as that beautiful Sabre Chief that Zylon posted. In the end, we decided to go small to make travelling easier.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

olivaw said:


> Mocha - of course. . She's four months, about 10.5 lbs.
> 
> We thought about getting another golden retriever but they are pretty large - though not as large as that beautiful Sabre Chief that Zylon posted. In the end, we decided to go small to make travelling easier.


we have Lucy(15)heinz 57 ...best dog ever!.....and Candy(9) wonderful little shih tzu...


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Quite discerning, those canines.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> Quite discerning, those canines.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14442


Told ya!
looks like this thread has gone to the dogs...! (groan)


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> Told ya!
> looks like this thread has gone to the dogs...! (groan)



It has...(woof):smile:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We have a cat who thinks she is a dog. It works for us. I think she has "trans-species" issues.

My son got a fence quote for a woman who plans on keeping Bengal tigers on her property. Everything was going smoothly until a light went on somewhere in the zoning office........."Tigers" they asked ? "Like real tigers.............sorry, we will have to have a council meeting.".

People and their "pets"...........LOL.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> We have a cat who thinks she is a dog. It works for us. I think she has "trans-species" issues.
> 
> My son got a fence quote for a woman who plans on keeping Bengal tigers on her property. Everything was going smoothly until a light went on somewhere in the zoning office........."Tigers" they asked ? "Like real tigers.............sorry, we will have to have a council meeting.".
> 
> People and their "pets"...........LOL.


stoopid humans!


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

lol, satire is gold.

http://jalopnik.com/making-50-million-a-year-can-still-feel-average-1793618833

the gold continues to flow in the comments as well.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

These videos are hilarious.........The Hulk in the first video and the itching powder is a nice touch in the second video.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)




----------



## mayallen (Aug 2, 2016)

lol that was funny  I love watching just for laugh gags.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(the pink bikini wasn't too hard on the eyes either...!)


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

For those who grew up in the 50s and 60s.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Ted Talk About Nothing


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

oops


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

doh


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

drat


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

here we go....Mr Warmth:


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> drat


Jargey's best post yet. 
.
.
.
(J/K, low hanging fruit and all)
RIP Don Rickles.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Olivaw......

That video of the Fifties sure takes me back to a lot of flashback memories.

I was born in 1950, so I was a kid and a teenager through the 50s and 60s and enjoyed it so much.

I can almost.........but not quite, reach out and touch the memories.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> Thanks Olivaw......
> 
> That video of the Fifties sure takes me back to a lot of flashback memories.
> 
> ...


...I know what you mean sags (born in '52 here)
and, dont you find yourself thinking more, and more, about those days...?
I've long said that, provided you were raised in a good home , how could you ever be happier than you were at 12, 13, 14 years of age?...


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Easter All. 
(if you don't celebrate Easter, happy third day of a long weekend)










http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/wei...ving-Motorcycle-without-Helmet-200863291.html


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> I've long said that, provided you were raised in a good home , how could you ever be happier than you were at 12, 13, 14 years of age?...



What? With no cell phones, selfies, FB etc. to give life some meaning? Those days have now been been exposed for what they were - times of deprivation today's kids have been spared, praise be. On top, in them olden days, if you wanted to run wild a bit, what options were there? Sneak a few smokes from an adult and, with a couple of pals, go try 'em down in the valley by the Don River maybe? Big hairy deal. Today's kids have crystal meth, crack cocaine, fentanyl and a veritable smorgasbord of things to cheer them up. They don't need this cheer-up thread. They can also "vape". How cool is that? Born too soon, I was.:crushed:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> I've long said that, provided you were raised in a good home , how could you ever be happier than you were at 12, 13, 14 years of age?...





a while ago i wrote to a cmf friend that i believe the most perfect edition of humankind is an 11-year-old boy. 

a bright boy will easily know as much as most reasonably-informed adults. Sometimes more. His conversation will be, if anything, more fun, because he'll keep effervescing with madcap creative 11-year-old ideas.

such a lad is endlessly adorable, happy, curious, well-adjusted, pre-pubescent, hormone-free, cooperative, tends to love his parents & his teachers alike. The dark storms of teen-age rebellion are not yet even clouds on the horizon.

once, walking with my 11-year-old in the rue de la gare in france, i asked him what kind of man he wanted to become when he grew up.

he laughed, gave an impulsive little skip & burst out with his answer. His voice at that time always sounded like a small brook of fresh water murmuring downhill over stones.

"I'll be a serious man," he said. 

_heartmelt._

that year, age 11, his worst idea of being naughty was ringing doorbells with his friends as they walked home from school, then racing away like crazy before annoyed Madame could open her front door. 


.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> he laughed, gave an impulsive little skip & burst out with his answer. His voice at that time always sounded like a small brook of fresh water murmuring downhill over stones.
> 
> "I'll be a serious man," he said.
> 
> ...


Good story, hp. Did he stay on the "serious" path?

My friends and I also enjoyed the occasional game of "Nicky Nicky Nine Doors". I am not sure any of us had voices at that time that sounded much like a small brook of fresh water murmuring downhill over stones. What a wonderful description! Our dulcet tones were perhaps more reminiscent of the sound of a badger pissing down a gopher hole. But then, none of us were to be found on the streets of Paris in those days, so that might explain why were were a little less refined. 

Also fun, when I was about that age, was shopping (or just hanging out) at Eaton's Department Store on Queen St. in downtown Toronto. It had an internal pneumatic mail system. There were these vacuum chutes located here and there throughout the store, along with a supply of felt-tipped brass canisters to hand. When unobserved, we'd pick up and open one or two of those, then stuff in whatever was available and would fit inside, or just bits of paper, and send them merrily on their way. Seemed quite amusing at the time. A good location where no one seemed to pay much mind was in the sporting goods section on the lower level, close to the long counter where rifles, shotguns and handguns were displayed.

As an aside, we don't see many department stores displaying firearms nowadays. CIBC (and probably most banks) used to have guns available for sport in the branches. Properly used, more effective at stopping robbers than dye packs. At one point, CIBC decided to arm with .45 caliber weapons and to get rid of their supply of .32 caliber FN Browning autoloaders. The 32s were sold at a few Eaton's stores. A friend's father bought one, still with a large "CB of C" deeply engraved in the receiver.


----------



## DealClaimer (Apr 1, 2016)

I often tell myself or even friend who are having trouble this quote:

" In time, this too shall pass.."


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've long said that, provided you were raised in a good home , how could you ever be happier than you were at 12, 13, 14 years of age?...

...or even 11, for that matter ! ^

HP - my mom always remembered that when she asked ME that question -----(I was a little younger than 11), I said : "a MILKman!". There you go, to each his own (remember now, this was in the days when Kelsey's milkmen were still coming to the door delivering milk, in the glass bottles..... I must've thought: what a great job! ....still do!)

There now! I feel cheered up!

.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> What? With no cell phones, selfies, FB etc. to give life some meaning? ....... Today's kids have crystal meth, crack cocaine, fentanyl and a veritable smorgasbord of things to cheer them up. They don't need this cheer-up thread. They can also "vape". How cool is that? Born too soon, I was.:crushed:


Well....there was always the old Coca-Cola & aspirins trick!


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

DealClaimer said:


> I often tell myself or even friend who are having trouble this quote:
> 
> " In time, this too shall pass.."


Likewise, "time is the only way"

When dealing with anything, really. Losing a loved one (healing). Gaining - be it financially, building a car, building a physique, studying, waiting ... and what we do with that time - having patience, productivity, enjoying it, etc.

Time is the most valuable/precious commodity (along with water, especially fresh water) and are among the top things taken for granted.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

I always find the "people are awesome" style videos to be good for a cheer up. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyBvhjlvzQo


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

*Infinite Energy Generator *

(Don't like dark humour?, maybe don't click play, also, sorry to all cat lovers, but I got a laugh so I thought I'd pass it along..)


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*an oldie but a goodie*


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

mrPPincer said:


> *Infinite Energy Generator *
> 
> (Don't like dark humour?, maybe don't click play, also, sorry to all cat lovers, but I got a laugh so I thought I'd pass it along..)


You need to be careful with dark humour. It's like food, some people just don't get it.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

The top 30 songs of 1969.....


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Kind of fun - especially for anyone old enough to remember 60s TV.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Jumpin' Bill Carlisle* throws down his cane, and entertains.






Bill Carlisle lived to 94 and his last performance was ten days before his demise.
- nothing to be sad about here.

https://www.theguardian.com/news/2003/mar/26/guardianobituaries.artsobituaries


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

This one is for Jon Snow, who hasn't logged in here for awhile






He's probably kayaking with a pod of orcas as we type away


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

olivaw said:


> The top 30 songs of 1969.....


hahah....I was countin' em down.... to see if "Honky Tonk Woman" would show up!!! (there it is - No. 4!)
I got my drivers licence in June/69 ...and HTW was released July 4th. Always remember that summer driving around in the evenings with the b'ys....windows rolled down...and that song just BLASTIN' on the (AM ?) radio in (mom's) car! 
No booze, no drugs ....just FUN TIMES! sigh.....


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

has the good cheer increased lately?

are folks sensing that donald trump might up & quit, because he's learned he can't tweet the world into submission?

to find out, let's travail DT further. On donner, on blitzen, on justin, on enrique, on kim jong un

.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

My brother-in-law bought a long-eared mule. 

Buyer's remorse quickly set in when he discovered that the mule's ears were so long that it couldn't fit through the barn door.

Genius that he is, B-I-L decided the only thing to do was modify the barn door by cutting out the head jamb to allow clearance for the ears to pass.

As the barn floor was just plain dirt, I suggested digging a trench for the mule to walk through.

B-I-L says to me, "You dummie, it ain't the mule's legs that are too long; it's those dad-burned ears".










image source: http://artscatter.com/general/mule-soup-long-eared-vindication-on-a-lazy-afternoon/


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

*Deep in Macron Country*

http://www.newstatesman.com/world/europe/2017/05/deep-macron-country


----------



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

*U S Stamp*


 The US Postal Service created a stamp with a picture of President Trump, but the new stamp was not sticking to envelopes
This enraged the President who demanded a full investigation.
After weeks of testing and $1.73 million in congressional spending, a special Presidential commission presented the following findings:

The stamp is in perfect order.
There is nothing wrong with the adhesive.
People are spitting on the wrong side.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

*Calgary cab driver rescues ducklings from sewer*


> It was a Mother’s Day mission of mercy that saw a Calgary cabbie reunite a worried waterfowl with her sewer ensnared ducklings.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Cheer up Boomers & Sons;
youse gets what youse paid for, eh?


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

^tsk tsk Zylon. Political commentary and jokes are probably best left off the cheer up thread. 

Except this one ..... 
*DONALD TRUMP'S WIN CELEBRATED BY LAUREL AND HARDY*






Betcha can't watch it without cracking a smile.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

olivaw said:


> ^tsk tsk Zylon. Political commentary and jokes are probably best left off the cheer up thread.


True enough - I couldn't hepm'self.

- slapping self on wrists - left, right.

OUCH!


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Every a.m. station I tune in to - it's all terror terror terror!
So I done busted out laughing when I saw this from the left coast.



http://www.cknw.com/2017/06/05/saanich-officials-warning-residents-of-aggressive-deer/


image sharing


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

^No one would have believed in the last years of the twentieth century that the peaceful district of Saanich was being watched keenly and closely by intelligences greater than man's and yet as mortal as his own; that as men busied themselves about their various concerns they were scrutinised and studied, perhaps almost as narrowly as a man with a microscope might scrutinise the transient creatures that swarm and multiply in a drop of water. With infinite complacency men went to and fro over this district about their little affairs, serene in their assurance of their empire over matter. Yet across the fields, minds that are to our minds as ours are to those of the beasts that perish, intellects vast and cool and unsympathetic, regarded this district with envious eyes, and slowly and surely drew their plans against us. 

And, in that fateful day in May came the great disillusionment. The deer army attack was swift and merciless. The peaceful folk of Saanich never stood a chance.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

olivaw said:


> And, in that fateful day in May came the great disillusionment. The deer army attack was swift and merciless. The peaceful folk of Saanich never stood a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That photo shows just a scouting party. In the photo below, they have brought in reinforcements to encircle their prey before closing in for the kill.

http://img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/scalefit_970_noupscale/56cf1a8f1e0000220070eb9d.jpeg


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Mukhang pera said:


> That photo shows just a scouting party. In the photo below, they have brought in reinforcements to encircle their prey before closing in for the kill.
> 
> http://img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/scalefit_970_noupscale/56cf1a8f1e0000220070eb9d.jpeg


 :hororr: A gruesome and terrifying image. 

And now this:


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

olivaw said:


> :hororr: A gruesome and terrifying image.
> 
> And now this:


Holy smoke! That would be deeply disturbing to some viewers, namely humans. I was not able to watch it to the end, which was grisly, I am sure.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

For fellow tech geeks - a viable flying car.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Time for a singalong.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Pachelbel Canon Medley. Some of the songs might bring back a few memories.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

the Dominion ... canada's new numero uno cocktail

out of montreal, believe it or not

Q: why do all the cool people keep going to that weird-looking hotel on fogo island?
A: it's the one hotel on the planet that's safe from trump's little hands
.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Happy Sunny Side of Life*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r14FnznKrJY



> The Gibson Brothers, born 11 months apart in 1970 and 1971, grew up on a 650-acre dairy farm in Ellenburg Depot, New York, just a couple of miles south of the Canadian border. The land there is flat, and making a living at farming it is challenging at best. Looking south from where their farm stood, you can see the Adirondack Mountains, rising to 5,000 feet and covering two and a half million acres. Those mountains separated them from the then-thriving farms and factories of central New York State.


http://nodepression.com/article/gibson-brothers-and-search-excellence









Eric and Leigh Gibson. Photo by Ted Lehmann.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

When the blonde beside you has an index finger this short,
resist the urge to do a quick bag check.





> Hand with index finger being shorter than the ring finger, resulting in a small 2D:4D ratio, pointing to a high exposure to testosterone in the uterus.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

*WARNING, Some disturbing content*

Cheer up, there is no epidemic of frivolous lawsuits .....


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)




----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

An incredible performance of _Little Drummer Boy_ by the band _for KING & COUNTRY_


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Christmas lights. AFAIK, this is the HQ version of the very first Christmas light music house. It was created in 2005.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

This video is the SpaceX Falcon Heavy test flight. I’ve been watching launches since I was a child in the 60s. This one was as impressive as any. It represents a significant step forward in privately funded space travel and a step towards humans becoming a multi-planet species. 

7 short years ago, Elon Musk announced to a few reporters and empty seats that they would build and launch this massive rocket. There were plenty of skeptics and naysayers. Today 100,000 showed up to watch this historic launch. 

The real action begins at 29:24. Listen to the cheers at T-30 and the go for launch announcement. 

The booster landings at 37:30 were as impressive as the launch. Landing a rocket booster is something that nobody else, including NASA, can do. 






Not sure if anyone else is reading this thread any more, but never mind.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

olivaw said:


> This video is the SpaceX Falcon Heavy test flight. I’ve been watching launches since I was a child in the 60s. This one was as impressive as any. It represents a significant step forward in privately funded space travel and a step towards humans becoming a multi-planet species.
> 
> 7 short years ago, Elon Musk announced to a few reporters and empty seats that they would build and launch this massive rocket. There were plenty of skeptics and naysayers. Today 100,000 showed up to watch this historic launch.
> 
> ...




hey i'm reading but your link seems to be a stream, it's now showing dark space with stars, no sign of Falcon Heavy

never mind, i glimpsed another video with an enthusiastic journo named something like Loren Grush. She interviewed Musk live the day before liftoff. She said she'd attended numerous cape canaveral launches but she appeared to be over the moon about this one.


EDIT: here's loren grush at the launch, brief interview with elon musk
.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Glad you are still reading Humble. Good video.


----------



## jane21august (Jan 29, 2018)

*Marvellous*

This thread is great and I enjoyed watching each and every image and a video on this thread, just love it. Hope soon I would be able to add more videos in this thread.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Happy Fat Tuesday..........smoke em if you got em !


----------



## mike0shores (Feb 15, 2018)

Amazing videos and pics, keep this thread alive guys.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

a GOOd NEWs story!

[video]http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/day-6-dolphins-in-heart-s-delight-1.4587491[/video]


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....and more video......
[video]http://ntv.ca/so-long-and-thanks-for-all-the-fish-dolphins-freed-from-ice-in-hearts-delight/[/video]


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

:numbness:


----------

